# 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY?



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I was wandering if there is a DIY on the downpipe install of aftermarket downpipes.. i was thinking of tackling the idea of an custom downpipe self made but i have never really looked into the best way to get the stock off or what to take off to get to it.. so i would have a Little bit of room to make measurements and tack weld....


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (storx)*

this is what I used http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3291772


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (turbott920)*

I used the same think cut the bitch off


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (my own style tt)*

Yep, the stock DP isn't worth dropping the subframe and an alignment http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (my own style tt)*

ahh memories


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (VWdriver03)*

lol...is your turbo GT still going to be FWD?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_lol...is your turbo GT still going to be FWD?

lol yeh no way around that unless you got a spare UrQ floor pan, drive train, transmission, and rear suspension lying around?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 225 downpipe install?? is there a DIY? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Yep, the stock DP isn't worth dropping the subframe and an alignment http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

how come it messes up the alignment>??? im trying to figure this one out...


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

The front suspension depends on the subframe as its mounted to it...any disturbance in the reinstall of such and you throw the alignment out...2 months later your buying new tires cause the inside edge has been eaten by the road


----------

